# 6sec pass for John bradshaw



## bayside gtr (Dec 24, 2005)

Just to let u all no if u don't already John Bradshaw has run a 6.77 200 + mph in his 350z and still more to come at Santa pod


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat!!! blimey ! that's insane 
congrats!! :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

6.77 @203 mph. nice steady drive down the strip , 1.03 to the sixty ft. 

Nice safe engine tune nothing banzai.

need to back this one up 1st. Just need to get some consistence in the car then we will start pushing the car a little more.

This time would of put us in 3rd place in the qualifying in the Pro mod class here this weekend.

Not bad for a 3.5 ltr motor.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EFFp5KCE5UM


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Congrats to all involved :thumbsup:


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

Bloody hell fire!!!!

Congratulations.


----------



## bluesky (Mar 12, 2006)

Impressive! well done:thumbsup:


----------



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

Brilliant result john and the abbey team....:thumbsup:


----------



## Satansbodyguard (Oct 29, 2007)

great run congratulations to all involved good start.......... for things to come 

Nigel :thumbsup:


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

Nice one


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Whoa awesome work to all involved, thats gotta make you happy!


----------



## skylineluke (May 14, 2006)

Well John and his crew


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

Yep, i got to see this car in action today and its bloody quick!


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

last run 7.06 @197mph , car left line and turned left we feel was due to not being lined right up on burn out line. JB said hard on rev limiter in 3rd gear datalogging agreed with this. Motor was on limiter for 0.51 sec so this held the ET back.


----------



## Corsa1 (Sep 8, 2003)

well done to john and the lads at abbey:bowdown1:


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

shit the bed that was quick well done to all involved


----------



## chico (Aug 24, 2002)

R32 GTR R32 GTR said:


> shit the bed that was quick well done to all involved


PMSL:chuckle: Awesome results guys, bet that made the v8 boys sit up and take notice :thumbsup:
Coming up to watch tomorrow, should be good


----------



## RKTuning (Nov 7, 2005)

awesome to watch ,well done John ,Tony, Mark and all the Abbey team:clap:


----------



## RadoGTST (Jul 5, 2010)

I've seen this car about 2 months ago at abbey and my jaw dropped.
Is John using his GTST for shopping now? 

Congrats to everyone


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Love it!


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

very impressive!!!!:clap:


----------



## Swobber (Oct 8, 2006)

Thats fast!


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

great time and definately a good place to start !


----------



## w12 yne (Feb 25, 2009)

well done john and all the team, congrats:clap:


----------



## neilo (Nov 17, 2004)

Awesome result John shame i couldn't be there to see it.


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

1st run out today in Super Pro ET , straight back into the 6's today. 6.81 @203 mph , backed up yesterdays 6.77 run. Cars seems to be getting consistent. 1.03 to the 60ft again. car just being serviced now , jumping back into JDS class next run


----------



## RKTuning (Nov 7, 2005)

You can watch live coverage from the pod at eurodragster.com live webcam


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

RKTuning said:


> You can watch live coverage from the pod at eurodragster.com live webcam


where is the webcam ? i cant find it ?


----------



## RKTuning (Nov 7, 2005)

scoooby slayer said:


> where is the webcam ? i cant find it ?


Eurodragster.com webcam presented by Webster Race Engineering and Nimbus Motorsport


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

thanks got it on big screen now


----------



## greyBnr32 (Aug 29, 2006)

Fantastic chaps, watching now!


----------



## RKTuning (Nov 7, 2005)

Johns running soon!


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

6.80 @ 204 mph - great consistency


----------



## Aussie Godzilla (Oct 1, 2009)

Excellent!!!


----------



## Min-e (Sep 23, 2009)

Congratulations to JB, Abbey and all involved, that's a great result and nice consistency!


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

Abbey M/S said:


> last run 7.06 @197mph , car left line and turned left we feel was due to not being lined right up on burn out line. JB said hard on rev limiter in 3rd gear datalogging agreed with this. Motor was on limiter for 0.51 sec so this held the ET back.


Watched that run from the start line, car looks superb, well done all. John looks a lot more serious too these days with his Carbon Hans kneck brace and the built in respirators in his helmet. You are in a different league now!


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

3 runs yesterday

6.80 @ 203 mph
6.81 @ 204 mph
6.83 @ 195 mph

playing with the clutch during the day found the edge in the last run , slipped the clutch through out 5th gear so lost the mph.

A little cooler this morning so we may just find a little more time.

Awesome weekend , 2 runs 3 x 6's back to back in a day is just so cool.

Well driven JB.


----------



## Tyberious (Feb 6, 2011)

Awesome results, well done guys 

Curious as to why you haven't automated the gear change to stop it hitting the limiter?
Surely it's quite a simple job to do but sounds like it could save some time - unless it's something to do with the rules?


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

Thanks Matty Jeff , we are not allowed to shift the gearbox with the Motec ECU it is against the rules.

It isnt that simple as the gearbox is a 5 speed Lenco with 4 gear packs, we shift each gear with an air button so to go auto if we was allowed would require a few air valves and some wiring.

Dont go bad thou does it.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

that's just rocket fast! I remember the rocket car.. with a thrust jet engine producing such terminals... what's that called... yeah Fireforce that one.


----------



## RKTuning (Nov 7, 2005)

What happened mark?


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

Low compression on 1 cylinder. Not enough time to change the motor so stopped running. Think we had an awesome weekend. 6 runs all in the 6's and 3 runs over 200mph. 

Thanks for all the support.


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Nov 30, 2003)

*Serious...................Ha Ha Ha*



blue34 said:


> Watched that run from the start line, car looks superb, well done all. John looks a lot more serious too these days with his Carbon Hans kneck brace and the built in respirators in his helmet. You are in a different league now!


Serious car..............serious build and prep by a serious crew...............serious electronics..............serious dedication..............serious driver and above all seriously enjoyable!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Well done all the crew and JB and thanks to all the people who came by to see us.

The Gaffer


----------



## mowales123 (Apr 7, 2011)

hi guys i need to buy a gt30 turbo but i dont know wich one to choose gt3076 or gt3082?wich one is best my goal is 550bh?thanks


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

It looked good Big Man. So 6's are 'standard' now! :runaway:

6.5 when? Or do you need another big event at Pod to get the right surface? Or John to loose a few Kg?  - - - - > :nervous:


----------



## RKTuning (Nov 7, 2005)

Abbey M/S said:


> Low compression on 1 cylinder. Not enough time to change the motor so stopped running. Think we had an awesome weekend. 6 runs all in the 6's and 3 runs over 200mph.
> 
> Thanks for all the support.


Real shame !!!!

Watched all runs on saturday and all others at home on line
you derserved the win for all the effort .

Would be great to see you in Pro Mod
have to keep pushing for that, bloody V8s cant have it there own way
cant wait to see it running high boost


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

lol Dave - just let us catch our breath first 

& no i'm not losing anyweight - i need some ballast 

The track is not quite there yet as it's to early in the year as was seen in all the Pro Mod, Pro stock or Top Fuel times - roll on the x 2 FIA Events in May & Sept - then the track will be superb 

Huge thanks to everyone who popped over to say hello or for the kind words, much appreciated & we are all over the moon.

Sunday for me was very special, 3 runs & 3 6's - no other team on the day (Pro Mod or Pro Stock) running similar or faster times could do it - just goes to show all of teh hard work over the winter has paid off & how well we have the car set up - 60 foots were consistent all weekend & our best is now down to 1.01 

I think the weekend really raised some eyebrows from the more traditional V8 brigade in terms of "christ how can a 3.5 litre car run those times", fantastic for us as a team to get off to a lovely start this year & to start looking further forward at some of those great great times set elsewhere in the world by some very special teams - we might be a little island but i'm sure we can get competitive over the next 12 - 18 months


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

With your reaction times and the 6.77 bracket car we can take on the world.


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Nov 30, 2003)

*Thanks..............*



ATCO said:


> It looked good Big Man. So 6's are 'standard' now! :runaway:
> 
> 6.5 when? Or do you need another big event at Pod to get the right surface? Or John to loose a few Kg?  - - - - > :nervous:


Little slightly portly man............lol.

You will see 6.5,s and beyond and you are quite right you need a good track, expertly prepared............next time come and have a look at the dataloging and we will show you that we had wheelspin at 180mph on a couple of runs, so it wont be happening down Madeira Drive at the Brighton speed trials.

We found your technical comments very, erm, interesting and the shirt certainly lifted the mood of the crew considerably.

Tony


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

tonysoprano said:


> and the shirt certainly lifted the mood of the crew considerably.


Some of my pics from Saturday are here http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/150561-santa-pod-easter-thunderball-2011-lots-pics.html#post1449262 ........... including Dave's shirt :clap:

Well done to John and the whole team, great seeing you all, you made us all feel proud


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

Thanks Cliff & was good to see you mate.

Here's my favourite pic of the weekend


----------



## rb30r34 (Jun 30, 2008)

Madden said:


> With your reaction times and the 6.77 bracket car we can take on the world.


Rod Harvey from New Zealand has run 6.41 at 224 in his celica. Johns on the right track and I congratulate him, but theres a fair way to go before he is competitive with the aussies and kiwis.


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

I wouldn't speak too soon, to be fair thats an epic effort for one of his first outings - it wasn't THAT long ago that Harvey was going no faster than that. This car at an Oz meet would make for some interesting battles!

This is not the only Japanese powered car doing these times (or faster) consistantly in competition though, by any means.


----------



## rb30r34 (Jun 30, 2008)

I dont doubt we will see <6.50s from the team and in aussie im sure they would go faster. 6.40s are ALOT faster than 6.70s tho, they have their work cut out for this season. That said, i think its great to see a nissan into the 6's. Go chase the toyota boys!


----------



## bayside gtr (Dec 24, 2005)

I was there all weekend and trust me this is going to be quicker than the ozz cars and kiwis there is plenty left in the tank I predicted it would run 6.75 it run 6.77 I now predict and I'm confident of this a 6.2 6.3 by the world finals watch this space boys especially you v8s u better take note, don't take these jap cars for granted !!!!!!


----------



## GlennK (Mar 9, 2011)

Absolutely awesome results! What boost and power are you running?


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

bayside gtr said:


> I was there all weekend and trust me this is going to be quicker than the ozz cars and kiwis


So long as they suddenly stop getting quicker as well? Not saying he will definitely not pass them... but there is still a bunch of angry things in development


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Awesome job John, massive congrats to you and the team. :clap::clap:



bayside gtr said:


> I was there all weekend and trust me this is going to be quicker than the ozz cars and kiwis


Come on man, think before you type, your entitled to your opinion of course but think about how a comment like that will be taken by others, I'm sure John will get quicker and I think its incredible what he's done so far but I'm sure John will be the first to agree how much work will be ahead of them to drop more than 3 10ths while the Aussie and Kiwi cars continue to improve as well.

I spent all last season trying to beat my PB without getting there, at low 7s, high 6s it really is THAT hard to drop 100ths let alone multiple 10ths.

I'm sure given a little time he'll be real close or right there with them and best of luck to him. :thumbsup:


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

Hi all - again many thanks for the kind words
And a great start to the year.

Let's not start needless spats please ! 
We love the work that other teams have done
Around the world and we actually want to join
In the fun at Willowbank at the Jamboree
In 2012. We did think about it this year but
We were just not ready to do ourselves justice!

We need lots of these cars around the world
To make the Pro Mod boys think twice !


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

> I was there all weekend and trust me this is going to be quicker than the ozz cars and kiwis there is plenty left in the tank I predicted it would run 6.75 it run 6.77 I now predict and I'm confident of this a 6.2 6.3 by the world finals watch this space boys especially you v8s u better take note, don't take these jap cars for granted !!!!!!


Steve do you think we can just turn the boost up to go faster , not as easy as that I am afraid.

The set up we had at the weekend worked very well with track we had to run on and to go faster will take a more agressive tune up so the clutch and car settings will need altering and to run a more agressive set up we will need a better track to work.

The next time out with the car I doubt we will be pulling the 6.8's as the track will not be as good as last weeknd as the HKS round ha run what ya brung running that cuts the track up severly. I dont imagine to get the time sback until the Main Event at the end of May when the track will be even more grippy so we can lean on the car again.

I have a huge development list to work thorough over the year subject to track conditions we aren't time slip chasers we are racers so the car needs to good from the start and driveable.

I think it will be a while before we are chasing hard on the Aussie/kiwi boys but I do hope to have a car around 6.5 by the end of the year.

Thanks for all the support boys and girls , such an awesome weekend still buzzing event thou I am dead on my feet , back to the normal work this week.

thanks to all our sponsors and thanks to JB for letting us be involved in the 350Zed.

Performance Motorsport USA Welcome To The Experience | Performance Motorsport 2011'
Motul oils
AET turbo's
Turbosmart wastegates
Bosch spark plugs
Kelford cams
Darton liners
Auto glym cleaning products
Gizzmo boost controllers
Sanyo A/C


thanks again.


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

Right on Mark. I wonder sometimes if people have any idea what has to done to achieve these things. 9's in a road car is a major feat (and expense), let alone 6's in a tweeked  one! 

Those of us at these events know you take a professional approach with the Abbey Team, but if you saw some of the other 'Top Fuel' and so on Teams they DWARF the 350Z effort.

Not only should John's achievments been applauded but also Abbey's on what in relative terms is probably a limited budget.

Rob at RIPS knows firsthand the blood sweat and tears that go in to make phenomeanol times look easy and repeatable. 

DaveG

PS, thanks for tip on Drag Adapter! It is actually different to the info supplied from USA and what we had been working too!


----------



## ronniekid (Oct 23, 2009)

Hi everyone,i have now uploaded a video clip of John's Bradshaw n Abbey Motorspoorts project Z running a 6.801 @ 204.17mph,im not able to put link on here due to lack of posts,so to c this please go on youtube and my user name is ronniekid197334,well done John n Abbey motorsports,hope u like the video john i will upload asap on youtube ov all runs i recorded,btw its Ronnie, Ron's Kiddell's son


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

rb30r34 said:


> Rod Harvey from New Zealand has run 6.41 at 224 in his celica. Johns on the right track and I congratulate him, but theres a fair way to go before he is competitive with the aussies and kiwis.


Not talking about time slips. Talking about actual racing . The adrenalin when bracket racing trying to chase a car down that has left 2 secs before you and pass it before the end. Priceless. :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

Jamie, Rod isn't a time slip chaser. He races heads up always.

He is the man to beat at the moment we will catch up this summer while they are in there winter.

Hopefully we will meet in 2012 in Aussie, should be fun getting a little excited already.


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Bring it on


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Madden said:


> Not talking about time slips. Talking about actual racing .


Gee'z I laughed at that........if only you knew what racing in NZ and Aussie was like, there are no "champions" with questionably compliant cars and 1 timeslip in their pocket here mate.  




Madden said:


> The adrenalin when bracket racing trying to chase a car down that has left 2 secs before you and pass it before the end. Priceless. :thumbsup:


I can sure agree with that, I've had some races where the guy leaves 5 ot 6 seconds ahead and you swear there's something wrong with the lights in your lane, it feels like an eternity, real easy to red light but it is pretty cool blowing past them at the end and quite hard to judge if you need to back off a little or not. :thumbsup:

Rob


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

What makes me laugh he is on the crew for JB Project Z, we normally leave him under the car until we need the clutch weights changed while the clutch is still red hot! He gets a little excited sometimes. Lol


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Me excited never. Lol. 

Still can't feel my finger tips.


----------



## Andy W (Dec 31, 2005)

:chuckle::chuckle:

could always chuck a bucket of water down on the floor first Mark


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

ronniekid said:


> Hi everyone,i have now uploaded a video clip of John's Bradshaw n Abbey Motorspoorts project Z running a 6.801 @ 204.17mph,im not able to put link on here due to lack of posts,so to c this please go on youtube and my user name is ronniekid197334,well done John n Abbey motorsports,hope u like the video john i will upload asap on youtube ov all runs i recorded,btw its Ronnie, Ron's Kiddell's son


Hi Ronnie. 

Here are your vids-

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rB9vYl0K49I

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dtVd0BsoJG8


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Loving the work guys, sounds you guys are taking an awesome approach to this and everything is clearly paying off. Really will have to journey over to Oz when you guys make it there - I had been hoping a few years ago that ProjectGTST would be coming over but the Z will do


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

Our times over the weekend

22nd April 

7.5975 @ 171mph ( misfire)
9.9446 @ 99mph massive tyre shake

23rd April

6.7761 @ 203.9mph 
7.0663 @ 191.29 mph took off to the left after launch big pedal mid track

24th April

6.8158 @ 203.7
6.8017 @ 204.17
6.8376 @ 195.38

all these 3 runs are within a 100 sec to the 1/8 1000ft

25th April

7.8836 @ 127 other car broke at 60ft in Eliminations so JB got off the gas.
6.8049 @ 198 looking at the logging we was 0.2 quicker to the 1000ft 
but motor went off song top end thats why we didnt run any more
as we didnt have time to change the motor before the next JDS 
elimination round.


So we have backed up the 6.77 @ 203 mph , offically the fastest Japanese car in Europe now.

Next meeting is the 17/18th May it is a HKS round , mainly running on the Sunday , we will struggle with not such a good track thou.

thanks


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

[email protected] me Mark, 17/18 April? I know its fast but time travel? Even JB might question his task on that one! 

See you at PTM on 14/15 May, or Jap Show on 18/19 June!

DaveG


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

whoops still excited from the weekend...yep May is the next round sorry

Atco you should read your HKS ETC manual like you read this forum you might get a better launch LOL


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

Well last one for now & a huge thankyou to Mark Bell in the crew who put this together - thanks Mark

YouTube - project zed - brams racing - Abbey Motorsport - easter thunderball 2011 6.7 sec 203MPH

no more vids now until we go quicker again


----------



## rb30r34 (Jun 30, 2008)

Madden said:


> Not talking about time slips. Talking about actual racing . The adrenalin when bracket racing trying to chase a car down that has left 2 secs before you and pass it before the end. Priceless. :thumbsup:


Hahaha. Like Mick races you mean. Rod wins meetings as well as has the fastest time slip.


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

rb30r34 said:


> Hahaha. Like Mick races you mean. Rod wins meetings as well as has the fastest time slip.



LOL. As I said Madden gets a little excited, I know what we got to do, Rods car is awesome it gains around 60/70 mph in the last 1/8 of the run which is a huge number. 

Seems they are using the torque of the turbo motor to load the car up and make speed and not use RPM.

Lots of things to think about roll on the next big meeting.


----------



## rb30r34 (Jun 30, 2008)

Abbey M/S said:


> LOL. As I said Madden gets a little excited, I know what we got to do, Rods car is awesome it gains around 60/70 mph in the last 1/8 of the run which is a huge number.
> 
> Seems they are using the torque of the turbo motor to load the car up and make speed and not use RPM.
> 
> Lots of things to think about roll on the next big meeting.


Yea its awesome what it does at the top end.

You guys are going great too. The more fast imports out there the better


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

rb30r34 said:


> Hahaha. Like Mick races you mean. Rod wins meetings as well as has the fastest time slip.


hahaha. Have seen his vids last night and his car/him is amazing. Original comment wasn't meant in any mean way at all.  lol

Just buzzing still.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

rb30r34 said:


> Hahaha. Like Mick races you mean.


I thought Mick the "European Champion" DID race heads up and the only reason the other guy always got away 2 seconds ahead was cause he was asleep on the tree? 

Ahhhhhhhh, bring back the old banter days I say...............


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Pretty cool looking thing, I watched the vids, but my adsl has been ass for ages and it took 5 minutes to download.
The 203mph made me remember when I was at Thunderpark in 1978 (or so) whan I saw the first ever 200mph pass by a NZ team.
Hogan & Berry ran 202 / 6. something It was pretty inspiring at the time. 
It was the same meeting that LA Hooker and The Pheonix came over from the states and ran here....

Doing 200mph is pretty dam awesome ...
Well done


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

Nice to follow on the good start to the season with us hitting the 6's & 200 + mph at this weekends event. We were very lucky with the weather as the odd spit of rain was threatening all day. 

As it was a typical RWYB event the track as to be expected not quite as good as one of the big mainstream events & was a little loose last 1/8th. Saying that great improvement & well done to all at the pod.

Huge thanks to all at Abbey Motorsport - faultless car preperation again & now puts us in front in the JDS Pro Class. 

Well done to those on here who put some cracking runs in over the weekend


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Sortof on the topic, Things are starting to hot up a bit down under heading up to Jamboree on the 1st October, two new sport compact world records in as many weeks!

First, Rayglass: Rayglass Celica World Record 6.406 @ 221.34mph - YouTube

Then, GAS: WORLDS FASTEST SPORTS COMPACT CAR GAS MOTORSPORT 2JZ CELICA - 6.38 @ 223 MPH - 7.9.2011 - YouTube


----------

